# If you ever worry about a properly rated fork...



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Some of us ride on forks not tandem approved, others ride approved forks. I suppose either way, inspect your fork and properly maintain it, at least a little.

Poor guy, going to auger in while being sprayed with suspension fluid...he is wide eyed!

Giving credit, this was not my photo but sent to me from a facebook post.

PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

The horror!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I see his problem. He's wearing a Fox jersey but riding a Manitou fork.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> I see his problem. He's wearing a Fox jersey but riding a Manitou fork.


Fox Head | 2011
FOX - Redefining Ride Dynamics


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Any idea on what he actually broke? The lowers look intact-ish, and the stanctions seem to both be digging into the ground. Cartridge rods?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> Any idea on what he actually broke? The lowers look intact-ish, and the stanctions seem to both be digging into the ground. Cartridge rods?


Noticed that also...no I don't know the exact situation.

Who knows but I bet it hurt.

PK


----------



## janbo (Jan 19, 2007)

Okayfine said:


> Any idea on what he actually broke? The lowers look intact-ish, and the stanctions seem to both be digging into the ground. Cartridge rods?


Fluid looks fresh. He changed the fluid before race, but forget putting the bolts on the bottom of fork. As he lounches of 1st drop he looses front wheel.
Or he is victim of a cruel joke. :devil:


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I've seen the video of this accident and, if I remember right, it was said his bolts did in fact come off, separating the lowers.


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> I've seen the video of this accident and, if I remember right, it was said his bolts did in fact come off, separating the lowers.


So where's the video?


----------

